# 'DAZZLE' (no picture)



## batfish (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi All,

 Newbie, here.  I found a bottle, in a brook, while out fishing today.  I'm sorry but I don;t have any means of photgraphing it at this point.

 The bottle is 'root beer' colored (the color of most modern beer bottles), seems to be stopped up with the remnants of a cork, and has a seem running from top to bottom (through the neck - I've already learned that this means that the bottle is machine made, and not too old).

 The word 'DAZZLE' is just below the next, and below that, '16 oz.'.  At the bottom is says, 'J.L. Prescott, Passaic, N.J.'.

 Hope this is enough info to go on.  

 I'd guess that this bottle was uncovered during some recent flooding - I found the bottle laying in a silty area at the brookside.  This is way out in the woods (at least a mile) in a state park.  There were lots of bottle fragments around.  

 Any info at all would be appreciated!

 Thanks,

 Batfish


----------



## woody (Apr 11, 2004)

Dazzle is a bleach bottle. Much like Clorox bleach.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Apr 11, 2004)

*Welcome to Antique-Bottles.net and the forum*

 Digger O'Dell talks about this bottle and the company, at the link below, around the middle of the page.

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/Dec2000/december_2000_questions_ask_digg.htm


----------

